# mold on eggs



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,
I have a question. My friend has a problem with bribri and almerantes eggs. There is always mold on them. He try to change female, and there was also mold on eggs. This is happening in 3 of his several vivs. Do anyone know why?
thanks for help,
David


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Typically mold on the eggs is due to the eggs not being fertilized or dying during development. 

Which supplements are they using and how often? 

Ed


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

hi Ed. what do you mean by supplements?
thanks


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

and I think they can't be unfertilized, becouse this is happening in 3 diferent breeding pairs...


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

an example of supplements 
Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: Calcium Plus BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

ahaa, he is using calcium powder from Dutch Rana... (famous Dutch shop)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Gwba said:


> ahaa, he is using calcium powder from Dutch Rana... (famous Dutch shop)


When you look on the label of the supplements, what is the source of the vitamin A? Does it come from beta carotene or from Retinyl palmitate/acetate? 

How long has he had the supplements? 

Ed


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

hi, I just talked with him, and he said that he is using this suplements once a week, he is feeding heavily every 3 days with corembollas and other food. 
here you can find the link of the vitamins: Herpetal - Produkte für Reptilien und Amphibien | Artikel » Amphib
it is in german language... Uncle Google translate will do the rest 
thanks and best reggards
David


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

and he is combining that vitamins with multivit and mineral+d3, you can also find this on link in the left side
D.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Gwba said:


> and he is combining that vitamins with multivit and mineral+d3, you can also find this on link in the left side
> D.


That helps, let him know that if the supplements have been opened for six months he should replace them as the vitamins do go bad during that time. 

Often fertility issues are linked to the frog's not having enough vitamin A. I believe that Repashy products is now vending in Europe so you could order the vitamin A product from them or you can take a human dry vitamin A supplement that contains retinyl palmitate or retinyl acetate and grind them to dust the feeder insects no more frequently than once a week (4 times a month) as it is possible to overdose the frogs with vitamin A. 

As another thought, have you considered that the male may have fertility issues? 

Ed


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

ok tnx,
Do you think that RO water have anything together with this? He is useing reverse osmosis water for spreying vivs...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Gwba said:


> ok tnx,
> Do you think that RO water have anything together with this? He is useing reverse osmosis water for spreying vivs...


No, reverse osmosis is perfectly fine for spraying the vivariums. 

Ed


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

I know that But when I post last question he was next to me. He is so 
ok tnx


----------

